# pricing on heat welded flash cove sheet goods



## Raines flooring (Sep 3, 2012)

I would like to know what to charge for flash cove sheet vinyl including cap and stick and heat welded seams. I have been installing it for over 10 years just never bidded on it. I do have an idea but would just like some feedback. I would like to know basic install and how to charge for patterns such as borders and inlays. Any general range would be fine. Of course prep is separate.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this thread: "Pricing, Estimating and Success".

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

